# wie kann ich news von anderen seiten einbinden?



## herbertthaler (14. August 2004)

hallo 
ich habe auf verschiedenen Seiten gelesen (Golem.de, Heise.de) das man die News auf der eigenen Homepage einbinden kann.Leider hab ich keine Ahnung wie das geht. mit den Scripts kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen.

Wer kann mir helfen oder wer hat schon selber diese Dienste in Anspruch genommen?
Ich verwende Frontpage 2002.
Html oder andere Programmiersprachen kann ich nicht.

Danke für die Hilfe
herbert


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. August 2004)

Das Suchwort (bzw. -abkürzung) lautet RSS. Suchet (bei Google), und ihr werdet finden.


----------



## david_noh (5. September 2004)

Solche Antworten helfen überhaupt nicht weiter. Wenn man schon auf google verweist, dann könnte man auch sofort sinnvolle Zusatzsuchbegriffe dazu schreiben.


----------



## herbertthaler (6. September 2004)

hallo

leider muss ich "david_noh" recht geben. Hab allerlei gefunden aber eine richtige Anleitung leider noch nicht.
Ist die Sache so kompliziert oder weiss niemand bescheid?
Ich glaube wenn man weiss wie`s geht ist die sache schnell erledigt oder irre ich mich? 
Wenn man die Newsfeeds anklickt erscheint dann immer eine Seite mit dem code, doch damit weiss ich nich viel anzufangen. Muss ich diesen Code in meine Seite einbauen oder muss ich eine eigene Datei erstellen und irgendwie darauf verlinken oder wie oder was?
habe ausserdem ne Seite gefunden (RSS to Javascript) die das ganze für einen Übernimmt, allerdings ist dann immer ein Verweis auf diese Seite mit enthalten.
Für mich auch nicht wirklich befridigend.
Wie gesagt ich bin nur ein normaler Anwender der versucht eine so halbigs ansprechende Seite herzustellen. Sollte jemand Zeit und Rat für mich übrig haben wäre ich sehr dankbar.

liebe grüsse 
Herbert


----------



## Quaese (6. September 2004)

Hi,

hier findest Du etwas zu RSS.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## Dark_Fighter (6. September 2004)

Also wenn da ein Javaskript ist nimm einmal das ganze Teil und füge es in den Body als CODE ein.

Und die anderen, wenn er schon sagt er kennt sich nicht aus man kann .rdf nur mit php einbinden, aber es gibt sicher auch Seiten die Java anbieten.


----------



## Christian Fein (6. September 2004)

Hallo Herbert, der 4. Treffer der Google suche nach RSS 
bringt follgende Seite:

http://www.xml.com/pub/a/2002/12/18/dive-into-xml.html?page=2

Dort wird auf 2 Seiten beschrieben was RSS ist und wie es aussieht.

Ich weiss ja nicht in welcher Sprache du programmieren willst, und gehe jetzt einfach von PHP aus.

RSS ist nix anderes als XML und du kannst es somit problemlos mit entsprechenden XML Funktionen von PHP untersuchen.

Wie das geht wirst du hier im Forum fündig. Einfach nach XML im PHP Forum suchen.
Wie du an den XML Content kommst kann dir auch das PHP Forum sagen.


----------



## SilentWarrior (6. September 2004)

Es gibt jetzt sogar was von Tutorials.de! *freu*

-> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials170529.html


----------

